# Reactivity Series - Replacement Series CHART



## kadriver (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is the chart we all refer to;


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2013)

I like this one. It has a few more elements and it has the more highly reactive elements higher on the chart and those with lower reactivity lower on the chart.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Jan 10, 2013)

Reactivity series of metals not to be confused with electrochemical series (or standard electrode potientials).Although they are similar with different uses.


Reactivity series of metals:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactivity_series

Standard electrode potential (electrochemical series)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_electrode_potential_(data_page)


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 19, 2013)

One must also remember that there are some exceptions to the chart when using one metal to cement another.

A prime example is that aluminum will not displace metallic nickel from acidic solutions.

Steve


----------



## jonn (Mar 6, 2013)

Im curious if anyone knows about gallium and indium. I've found that copper would displace indium and aluminum would displace gallium. Any thoughts?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 6, 2013)

In one of my books, I have a much more complete chart and gallium (about -.5v) is between chromium and iron. Indium (about -.3v) is in between 400 SS and cobalt. Copper (+.5v) would definitely not displace either gallium or indium. Aluminum would displace both.

When I have time, I will scan and post this chart.


----------



## jonn (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks GSP, that would be great.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 6, 2013)

Here it is. It's from the Electroplating Engineering Handbook, Graham, 3rd Edition, 1971.


----------



## Auful (Mar 6, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> Here it is.



Thank you!


----------



## jonn (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you GSP, I noticed both Gallium and Indium are beneath zinc and aluminum. So, would zinc or aluminum precipitate Gallium and Indium from solution? Im told Gallium is a byproduct of Aluminum, would it alloy ? Or would it precipitate clean Gallium? Also, Gallium corrodes aluminum, wouldn't that make it more noble?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 6, 2013)

jonn said:


> Thank you GSP, I noticed both Gallium and Indium are beneath zinc and aluminum. So, would zinc or aluminum precipitate Gallium and Indium from solution? Im told Gallium is a byproduct of Aluminum, would it alloy ? Or would it precipitate clean Gallium? Also, Gallium corrodes aluminum, wouldn't that make it more noble?



Sorry, but I can't answer your questions. I have never worked with either one of them. In this case, all I can do is supply the chart. Maybe Lou can chime in on the technicalities.


----------



## jonn (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks again GSP.


----------



## Alentia (May 4, 2013)

Russian wiki page gives much more data including Ga. See attached.


----------



## Tinker Terry (Jun 1, 2013)

does anyone know where I can find a chart or list that gives the maximum amperage to use in order to selectively electroplate the various metals onto athe cathode. I have learned that to refine pure copper the maximum amperage is 300/square meter. anything above that will cause other metals higher on the electromotive series to plate also.


----------



## chlaurite (Jun 8, 2013)

Alentia said:


> Russian wiki page gives much more data including Ga. See attached.



Just so you know - If you see Lithium at the top, above Cesium, Potassium, and Sodium - You have an electrochemical series (Li>K>Cs>Ba>Ca>Na) rather than a reactivity series (Cs>K>Na>Li>Ba>Ca).

For most purposes, they come out similarly, but they definitely do not match (for example, the electrochemical series has iron below hydrogen, which for most of our purposes would imply that Iron doesn't react with HCl - but it certainly does!).

FWIW, I've attached a spreadsheet I use for keeping track of this sort of data - The bulk of it comes from the Wiki page on solubility, but I've added a good bit of extra info to it (primarily focused on dissolving metals in HCl). But I have the first tab in order of reactivity (by cation, anyway - I don't have the skill to order them correctly _within_ each cation).

If anyone wants to turn that into a Google Doc, and maybe even add similar data for Sulfuric and/or Nitric acid, you have my blessing - It'll save me the trouble when I get around to expanding my toolbox beyond my current comfort zone!


----------



## chlaurite (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay, 2nd try at attaching the file...


----------

